# Blowin' Smoke Spatchcock



## LarryWolfe (May 1, 2007)

Did a roaster with my buddy's "Blowin' Smoke" rub and marinated new taters, onions and zuchs!  Awesome dinner!!

NOTE: This Blowin Smoke Rub is fantastic on chicken!!!!


----------



## Diva Q (May 1, 2007)

Oh my goodness look at that fine mess of food. 

Great looking stuff. !!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 1, 2007)

Nice looking meal Larry!


----------



## Finney (May 1, 2007)

You got it a little dark.  Is it a high sugar rub, too much heat, or loser error?

Don't get me wrong, I'd eat it.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 2, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> You got it a little dark.  Is it a high sugar rub, too much heat, or loser error?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'd eat it.



You bitch more than a woman.  Yeah the skin was a bit dark and yes the rub has sugar in it.  

The skin texture and the flavor from the rub was the best I've ever eaten!


----------



## Finney (May 2, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should burn it all the time then.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 2, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry Mr. Perfect, that's how I roll.

BTW the only thing that was burnt on the bird was the wing tips!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 2, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like SOTB?  Just busting them Larry, it was great chicken at SOTB


----------



## Diva Q (May 2, 2007)

Bitch more than a woman??????

 :?


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 2, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> Bitch more than a woman??????
> 
> :?



LOL!  YES!


----------



## Cliff H. (May 2, 2007)

I'm doing chicken that way next time.  

How long does it take to do corn out of the husk like that ?


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 2, 2007)

maybe the chicken had bark.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 2, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> I'm doing chicken that way next time.
> 
> How long does it take to do corn out of the husk like that ?



Cliff they took about 10 - 12 minutes turning frequently.



			
				Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> maybe the chicken had bark.


  Exactly!


----------



## Puff1 (May 2, 2007)

Burnt or not it looked good to me!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 2, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> maybe the chicken had bark.



Well, at least burnt ends.


----------



## john a (May 3, 2007)

You're just a cooking fool Larry, keep it up.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 3, 2007)

Oh yeah... I'd eat that !


----------

